# A3 after 50,000 miles --> Audi Pure Protection Warranty?



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

I am nearing the end of my 50,000 mile warranty. What have other A3 owners done when approaching this milestone? I contacted my local Audi dealer and they quoted me a price on the Audi Pure Protection Warranty for 2 years/24,000 miles, taking the warranty up to 74,000 miles with a $100 deductible.
I was told this was a third party warranty but it was honored at all Audi dealerships in the US. What options do we have and has anyone worked with this extended warranty service?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I bought my extended warranty when purchasing the car so I dunno about buying it afterwards. Mine is 5 yr/100,000 miles.


----------



## dfischer1 (May 20, 2004)

*Re: A3 after 50,000 miles --> Audi Pure Protection Warranty? (CincyAudi)*

Good question. I'm shopping for an extended warranty. Which ones have people bought and are happy with?
DF


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

An 7 yr/100k mile extended warranty came with my Geico car insurance. The only problem is they will probably screw me over with all the tickets I get and I have change insurance and lose that warranty.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: A3 after 50,000 miles --> Audi Pure Protection Warranty? (CincyAudi)*

What does it cost? That should be a huge deciding factor in deciding on whether to do it or not.


----------



## tytek (May 14, 2005)

*Re: A3 after 50,000 miles --> Audi Pure Protection Warranty? (CincyAudi)*

I am in the same boat. Mine is expiring at the end of this month...
Might trade it up on something else. Unless the warranty is the bomb!


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: A3 after 50,000 miles --> Audi Pure Protection Warranty? (CincyAudi)*

I'm very curious to hear what others are paying for extended warranties, when they are buying them and what the overall coverage is. Great topic.


----------



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

The local Audi dealer quoted me the following:
For a 2 year/24,000 mile warranty taking the warranty protection to 74,000 miles, it would cost $2,886. 
The list price was $3614, he told me he could discount it by $728 for a total of $2,886. This warranty come with a $100 deductible and they did offer $50 deductible plans. I was a bit taken back by the cost figuring it would be around $800 to get an Audi extended warranty. 
Thoughts?


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

The prices here seem better - http://www.warrantydirect.com/ - but I would love to know more about their reputation...


----------



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

I personally would only be interested in a Audi approved warranty program. For the most part, I don't believe in extended warranty programs but a few people on here have me paranoid since Audi parts are expensive. 
There has got to be someone on here with the "Audi Pure Protection Warranty"


----------



## Dcon67 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: (CincyAudi)*

Check here: http://www.fd-warranty.com/audi
They're an Audi dealer selling the Audi Pure Protection Plans at a big discount.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (CincyAudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CincyAudi* »_The local Audi dealer quoted me the following:
For a 2 year/24,000 mile warranty taking the warranty protection to 74,000 miles, it would cost $2,886. 
The list price was $3614, he told me he could discount it by $728 for a total of $2,886. This warranty come with a $100 deductible and they did offer $50 deductible plans. I was a bit taken back by the cost figuring it would be around $800 to get an Audi extended warranty. 
Thoughts?

For this kind of money I wouldn't consider it.








I am generally against extended warranties. The main thing I worry about is the cam follower issue. For this kind of money you would still be ahead even if you don't get the warranty and it destroys the cam. 
I am at 80k miles and had to have a temperature sensor replaced for about $450. I am glad I didn't buy the warranty or buy a new car because of worrying about issues. As I have posted before, on average, extended warranties won't pay off as the companies running them are there to make money. If the piece of mind is worth it to you then go ahead and buy it. If you put the $2800 in the bank you can use this to pay for a lot of work on the car over the 24k miles.


----------



## dfischer1 (May 20, 2004)

*Re: (dmorrow)*

EasyCare quoted me:
"2006 Audi A3- 48 months 75,000 miles max is $2315 with $100 deductable "
Haven't pulled the trigger yet


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

This is a great thread. I am also in the same boat. Running out of warranty in 500 miles.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

Extended warranties, manufacturer or otherwise, are typically not recommended nor are they generally considered good buys. If you got it with the car when you bought it (as in a CPO car) then that's one thing, but paying for one yourself? Not _usually_ a good idea. You usually don't come out on top and there is always the deductible to pay, not to mention that claims are often denied for a multitude of reasons (this is more common on the 3rd party warranties though).
It's often much better to bank/invest the cash in your own "extended warranty fund" instead of forking it over to a warranty company.
However there are some things it might come in handy for. I for one always have some worry in the back of my head about the DSG. There _have_ been Mechatronics failures on DSGs and while not a common problem it is _very_ costly to fix. The Mechantronics being something like $3000 US, part _alone_








Of course my car is a lease so I'm not too worried, lol, but for people that own their cars and run out of warranty, having a DSG failure could lead to some real headaches...
Speaking about you clutch pedal guys though, I definitely wouldn't even think about it. Yes Audi parts are not cheap, but when you think about paying a couple thousand for a warranty, you're probably _not_ going to go through that much money in failed parts/labour over the years of the warranty. This is afterall, how the warranty companies (which are essentially just insurance companies) stay in business


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi'sRevenge)*

I agree 100% except I don't think the chances of the DSG needing a complete replacement before 74k miles is very good. I would be williing to take that risk instead of spending $2500 on the warranty which is guaranteed to be gone.
If you are really trying to save money it also doesn't make sense to go out and buy a new car just because the factory warranty is running out. Then you have a warranty but have spent a lot of money to get it.


----------



## saintforlife (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (CincyAudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CincyAudi* »_The local Audi dealer quoted me the following:
For a 2 year/24,000 mile warranty taking the warranty protection to 74,000 miles, it would cost $2,886. 
The list price was $3614, he told me he could discount it by $728 for a total of $2,886. This warranty come with a $100 deductible and they did offer $50 deductible plans. I was a bit taken back by the cost figuring it would be around $800 to get an Audi extended warranty. 
Thoughts?

$2,886 for an extended warranty is *only worth it if they cover the preventive timing belt replacement* at the 60-80k range. Otherwise it is not worth it IMHO. 
Read the fine print. If they do not cover preventive maintenance or wear prone parts, I don't see a point in getting an extended warranty.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (saintforlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saintforlife* »_
$2,886 for an extended warranty is *only worth it if they cover the preventive timing belt replacement* at the 60-80k range. Otherwise it is not worth it IMHO. 
Read the fine print. If they do not cover preventive maintenance or wear prone parts, I don't see a point in getting an extended warranty.

I have never heard of a warranty covering maintenance items. This is what the timing belt replacement is.


----------



## tytek (May 14, 2005)

*Re: A3 after 50,000 miles --> Audi Pure Protection Warranty? (CincyAudi)*

I'd consider getting it for $1,500 for a 2yr, 24k bumper-to-bumper coverage. But paying double that is asinine.








I find it funny that if you want to buy a used Audi, that still has a factory warranty, a dealer will make it a certified car, that adds 2ys and 50k miles for $1500 more... but not when you just want to extend a coverage on your existing Audi.








I even considered selling my car to a dealer and then buying it back at the same price + $1500 for CPO. But in that case, you still have to pay sales tax, which would be around $750 in my case, making the warranty cost over $2k. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Decisions, decisions... any other ideas?
If I buy an extended plan, I will only get an Audi approved one. I am not messing with 3rd party companies, that will fold their tent the very next day and go to the Bahamas to drink margaritas on a boat I just bought them








[/RANT]


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: A3 after 50,000 miles --> Audi Pure Protection Warranty? (CincyAudi)*

I just hit the 50k miles and did purchase an extended warranty when I first picked it up.
What I've experienced with the dealership recently (around 49,5k miles) was that even with the warranty, they won't do any repairs on cars that have been modified. For example, there was a problem that was detected, basically coolant residue underneath the engine. Turns out that it was the coolant flange (a $29 part) and because my P-Flo was in the way and a CF engine cover, they wouldn't touch it and do work. They insisted that I put back the old intake and engine cover before they can do work.
I had some issues with my gears slipping (reverse) and they basically said because the car was chipped, they couldn't do anything to either diagnose or remedy the problem. So, I had to get my car unchipped and bring it back. When I did, they stated that they could not find the problem because the car was modified by being chipped. 
Well, I basically told them they can go F$*K themselves and I bought the coolant flange myself and had the issues resolved at Eurowurx in Burbank.
Basically, I don't think warranties provide much. I heard from the service rep (an interesting catch) is that if you wanted to purchase an extended warranty now, they'd have to buy back the car from you at whatever it's worth and include the warranty and sell it back to you to become AUDI APPROVED, HOWEVER, because it's modded in any form, it's a no-go.
I don't regret getting any mods and the car is rockin'.
Good luck!


----------



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

Anyone have the Audi Pure Protection Warranty?


----------



## REVGTI (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (CincyAudi)*

http://www.usfidelis.com
They quoted me 5year/100K for $2300,... No deductable...No preventative coverage


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: A3 after 50,000 miles --> Audi Pure Protection Warranty? (Gothic Serpent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gothic Serpent* »_I just hit the 50k miles and did purchase an extended warranty when I first picked it up.

Basically, I don't think warranties provide much. I heard from the service rep (an interesting catch) is that if you wanted to purchase an extended warranty now, they'd have to buy back the car from you at whatever it's worth and include the warranty and sell it back to you to become AUDI APPROVED, HOWEVER, because it's modded in any form, it's a no-go.

Good luck!

That's exactly what was presented to me on my last service visit at Keyes' Audi. He said at best, i should have my car (i plan to purchase from lease) re-certified by Audi to get an extended warranty. Figuring in the amount to be added after it has been re sold by Audi to me, will be approx $476/monthly payment instead of the existing $349.. 
if i were to re-certify, it shouldn't be an issue since i only have cosmetic mods (headlamps, wheels (although current wheels are Audi OEM)
i'm still undecided, and have 10k miles to think about it...


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: A3 after 50,000 miles --> Audi Pure Protection Warranty? (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_
will be approx $476/monthly payment instead of the existing $349.. 
i'm still undecided, and have 10k miles to think about it...

At $127 per month for two years this ends up costing $3048, it is a third party warranty, there is a $100 deductible and it only covers you for 24k more miles. From reading this board I don't think there is much chance of you coming out ahead (there is always a chance you will have a major issue). I personally would put the $127 per month in a "repair the car fund" as this money would pay for a lot of things going wrong. Another thing worth considering is that any issue you go through will still require you to go through with the warranty process which is worth something not to have to deal with.


_Modified by dmorrow at 5:30 AM 4/17/2009_


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: A3 after 50,000 miles --> Audi Pure Protection Warranty? (CincyAudi)*

An extended warranty seems like a silly thing to me. It is a way for other companies to make money. It will never pay out for almost every Audi owner. Waste of money.


----------



## REVGTI (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: A3 after 50,000 miles --> Audi Pure Protection Warranty? (GTINC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTINC* »_An extended warranty seems like a silly thing to me. It is a way for other companies to make money. It will never pay out for almost every Audi owner. Waste of money.

You must be thinking of a Honda...


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

See my previous posts on this....


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: A3 after 50,000 miles --> Audi Pure Protection Warranty? (REVGTI)*

I think it really depends on the model car that you have. On an A3 or a standard A4 it may not make much sense to get an extended warranty - instead, put a few bucks aside each month as your own personal "warranty fund" for repairs. This is what I do.
So far, out of warranty for 10,000 miles, all of my expenses have been wear and tear: brake pads, rotors, rear shock (replacing the pair). Nothing a warranty would have covered anyhow.
Now, were I the owner of a new S4, or any Audi with Drive Select or a relatively new technology, I would probably be more prone to getting the extended warranty from the get-go.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: A3 after 50,000 miles --> Audi Pure Protection Warranty? (Travis Grundke)*

I have never even heard of an Audi needing anything other than normal maintenance.


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

Per Audi's web page, there is no official Audi extended warranty


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (aeitingon)*

i have pondered about this and i think its best for me just to take $$ aside instead of buying into an ''extended'' warranty. (knock on wood) so far so good- my car which now has 38k has not shown any issues/cels, etc...
e


----------



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

Well I had my last maintenance checkup at around 49,580 miles. I requested that they check the following per another thread on Fourtitude:
Cam Follower
Cylinder Head Gasket
Rear Coolant Flange O-Ring
Control Arms
All Steering & Suspension
CV Joints/Boot
I started going through the list and felt blown off by the service tech. He was still professional and the dealer has always been a pleasure to deal with but I could tell he was not documenting my laundry list. At "Cam Follower", he gave me an odd look. When I signed the service paper, it said, "Check for leaks" and "Customer warranty nearing the end" I was a bit disappointed but thought to myself that maybe I was being a bit over the top with my list.
I had an oil change and the car was checked out and the service tech assured me that the car was trouble free with no leaks. My car has always been trouble free and hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: (CincyAudi)*

Which proves, once again, one of the great benefits to finding an independent shop and developing a good relationship with them. I have an independent shop I go to now and they are nothing short of fantastic. They know their stuff, they go the extra mile, and they never give you that odd look when you request something out of the ordinary. 

_Quote, originally posted by *CincyAudi* »_Well I had my last maintenance checkup at around 49,580 miles. I requested that they check the following per another thread on Fourtitude:
Cam Follower
Cylinder Head Gasket
Rear Coolant Flange O-Ring
Control Arms
All Steering & Suspension
CV Joints/Boot
I started going through the list and felt blown off by the service tech. He was still professional and the dealer has always been a pleasure to deal with but I could tell he was not documenting my laundry list. At "Cam Follower", he gave me an odd look. When I signed the service paper, it said, "Check for leaks" and "Customer warranty nearing the end" I was a bit disappointed but thought to myself that maybe I was being a bit over the top with my list.
I had an oil change and the car was checked out and the service tech assured me that the car was trouble free with no leaks. My car has always been trouble free and hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (Travis Grundke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travis Grundke* »_Which proves, once again, one of the great benefits to finding an independent shop and developing a good relationship with them. I have an independent shop I go to now and they are nothing short of fantastic. They know their stuff, they go the extra mile, and they never give you that odd look when you request something out of the ordinary. 


I agree that finding an independent shop is great but I don't think he was willing to pay to have them check the cam follower and I am guessing your shop wouldn't do it free of charge either. Some of the rest can be checked out by just looking at it.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: (dmorrow)*

My mechanic docked me an additional $35 to check out the cam follower while he was doing a pad/rotor replacement. YMMV, but even an $85-$100 up-charge would probably be worth it.

_Quote, originally posted by *dmorrow* »_
I agree that finding an independent shop is great but I don't think he was willing to pay to have them check the cam follower and I am guessing your shop wouldn't do it free of charge either. Some of the rest can be checked out by just looking at it.


----------



## tytek (May 14, 2005)

*Re: (Travis Grundke)*

I decided not to get the extended warranty, since the price is ridiculous. I am also most likely upgrading to a larger vehicle very soon here... as the family is expanding. 
My brother-in-law will most likely end up with the A3, and I don't expect him to have too many problems. With only 37k on the clock, why would he...








Cincy, I had the same experience at the dealer when I asked to have them check the common problem areas. Same dealer, too!


----------



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

On the bright side, they are only charging $69 for an oil change right now. (full synthetic)


----------

